# 1974 baby GTO rebirt



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

Can anyone help me find a new set of front bumper guards like the ones on the red GTO. Here's a couple of pictures of my white baby goat. Engine is a rebuilt 6.0 lq9 with a Elgin stage 2 cam, small turbo, Transmission is a 4L60e built by Profromabuilt transmission. Rear 3:73. Hopefully it will be a nice street car. Any questions please ask.


----------



## 1974Goat (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks, just trying to do something different.


----------

